# Phyllium Hausleithneri



## Ian

Okay, well I have finally (on behalf of Peter Clausen, thanks!) come to the conclusion that the Phyllium Philippines species is infact, _Phyllium Hausleithneri_. Have kept this species before, and been confused as to whether they were Siccofilium, or Hausleithneri. However they are definately Hausleithneri, I will post some photos soon!


----------



## wuwu

cool! i have three myself. two is sub-adult and one molted into an adult last week. all three are females though. that shouldn't be a problem though since they are parthenogenic.


----------



## Ian

Cool, I currently have around 40 subs! Hope to get some good breeding out of these guys.


----------



## Justin

Pics pics pics! :wink:


----------



## Ian

Oh yea yea sorry, I totally forgot! Here you go:

Large female:







And her abdomen:
















Large male:






Adult male:






Enjoy!


----------



## wuwu

great pics! my females look like that except they're mostly green. they only have a little bit of the brown dead leaf-like markings. i'll try to take some pics of mine tonight.


----------



## Justin

Thanks Ian, what size is the female?


----------



## Ian

I'm not to sure...sub/sub adult maybe?


----------



## francisco

Hello Ian,

I am going to disagree on the Id of the Phyllium sp (Phillipines)

Phyllium hausleithneri happens in Malaysia,Tapah Hills (Perak) not Phillipines.

The only two species (described) that happens in Phillipines are

Phyllium palawanensis and Phyllium woodi.

You can check the German book "Wandelnde Blatter" Detlef Grober.

ISBN 3-930612-46-1.

PAge 83 gives you a description of Phillium hausleithneri Brock,1999.

or also check the book by Paul Brock "Stick and Leaf Insects of Peninsular Malaysia and Singapure fig 165.

You can also make note of the next PSG meeting and attend so you can show P Brock, your Phyllium sp and he will be able to tell you more about that specie.

I hope this helps a little more.

regards

FT


----------



## Ian

Thanks for your input Fransisco. These guys were bought as Phyllium sp Phillipines...and they do look almost identical to the Hausleithneri.

Do you have any more info on the palawanensis and woodi?


----------

